# Confirmed: NHL moving to TNT



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Major rumor right now that the NHL will be moving to TNT next season. With the NBA already on Tuesdays and Thursdays, NHL’s spot would be on Wednedsay nights taking AEW’s spot.
> 
> If that happens, it would mean that AEW, despite their good ratings aren’t bringing in enough advertising money.
> 
> Should be interesting.


Didn’t the USA Network just force NXT to Tuesday’s in favor of the NHL?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

bdon said:


> Didn’t the USA Network just force NXT to Tuesday’s in favor of the NHL?


Looks like Turner came in with a bigger offer.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Apparently the rights will be split between ESPN and TNT. So maybe ESPN 2 takes Hockey and Dynamite keeps Wednesday. But Hockey bumping them would be shitty


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Interesting development. AEW being bumped for hockey would be the ultimate LOL. Guess people can’t deny the power of the puck then.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Interesting development. AEW being bumped for hockey would be the ultimate LOL. Guess people can’t deny the power of the puck then.


And NXT being bumped for what got bumped by hockey IS the ultimate LOL. “They’ll be winning by Mania!!!” Heh.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Monday Night or Friday Night War incoming?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> And NXT being bumped for what got bumped by hockey IS the ultimate LOL. “They’ll be winning by Mania!!!” Heh.


NXT didn’t get bumped for AEW. They’re not on the same channel.

Yeah, I was wrong about the viewership swapping over by Mania. NXT squandered that. But the idea that AEW ran them off is incredibly markish. They likely moved to open up for USA acquiring the rights to NBC’s sports package and to maximise their profits. If Dynamite had moved, would that have been NXT running them off?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Geeee said:


> Monday Night or Friday Night War incoming?


TK may not get a choice but to go against the NFL after all.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Surprised if they move them off Wednesdays when dynamite is successful got them on that day.

Could move to Tuesdays or Thursdays as can't see them going against Raw or Smackdown


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Monday Night or Friday Night War incoming?


It would be worth it for the meltdown on here alone.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Major rumor right now that the NHL will be moving to TNT next season. With the NBA already on Tuesdays and Thursdays, NHL’s spot would be on Wednedsay nights taking AEW’s spot.
> 
> If that happens, it would mean that AEW, despite their good ratings aren’t bringing in enough advertising money.
> 
> Should be interesting.


If anything, it shows that TNT is doing well if they can afford to outbid other networks

TNT building a pretty good overall sports package.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

If you are curious on the rumors of this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386716678160007171
They'll probably air some games, not sure how many since ESPN is going to be the main partner here. If I were to guess a day I'd say Saturday. This has been huge in Canada and is basically the equivalent for Monday Night Football for them, Wednesday hockey rivalries was only really created recently by NBC themselves a few years ago. 

Even if they did move, Monday is out as they aren't running against football since team owners can't run programming against Monday Night Football, Tuesday and Thursday are NBA nights, which really would only leave Friday then, which would seem like a terrible idea against Smackdown. 

I'd make a educated guess and say AEW just stays where it is. It's a focal point of TNT right now.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Geeee said:


> If anything, it shows that TNT is doing well if they can afford to outbid other networks
> 
> TNT building a pretty good overall sports package.


Not really. It just shows they’re the ones that will spend the most money on it right now. Doesn’t mean they do or don’t have the money to spend.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> NXT didn’t get bumped for AEW. They’re not on the same channel.
> 
> Yeah, I was wrong about the viewership swapping over by Mania. NXT squandered that. But the idea that AEW ran them off is incredibly markish. They likely moved to open up for USA acquiring the rights to NBC’s sports package and to maximise their profits. If Dynamite had moved, would that have been NXT running them off?


Of course it would. That’s precisely how you’d have argued it and don’t say it isn’t.

AEW won. Get over it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> Of course it would. That’s precisely how you’d have argued it and don’t say it isn’t.
> 
> AEW won. Get over it.


AEW were lost the moment they got underwhelming TV deals. Notice my wording there. The win/lose dynamic is stupid and fuelled by nostalgia for the Monday Night Wars. Dynamite doesn’t touch Raw and SmackDown in terms of viewership. Real winners there.

And no, if AEW had changed nights I’ve had said it was a silly move if Vince opposed them with something heavier, and I’d have used it as a teachable moment to highlight that ratings aren’t what people think they are.

Lol, what did AEW “win?”


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> If you are curious on the rumors of this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386716678160007171
> ...


Makes sense because unless something changes going up against SmackDown doesn't seem good for AEW unless they pick up a lot of viewers by next year and a consistent Saturday Dynamite even if just for the hockey season would be terrible.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

At least on Fridays they have a cable vs. network excuse built in.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I would assume its gonna be on Saturday's.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Could have unexpected benefits if NHL leads into the new AEW TNT show on Saturdays (which is the rumoured day for it).


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

That would suck if they get bumped for trash hockey, smh. But maybe they'll be moved to HBO max, worse case scenario


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

Hopefully AEW moves to Monday or Friday then let's see them run their mouths.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Nevermind this I guess?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386720595082162179


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

TNT is not gonna bump aew a show that has been better than anything else they had in that spot before ..and especially after the newer tv deals 

Kinda sad adw haters in here trying to latch into any doom and gloon possibilities..like just don't watch it and be done


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

So AEW isn't getting pucked over after all?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

How the turn tables.

NHL has won the Wednesday night war


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Nevermind this I guess?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386720595082162179


Won’t matter to those who live on narratives.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

bdon said:


> Won’t matter to those who live on narratives.


I just came to say nhl will likely be on tbs not TNT but hey already done. Woody wood isnt going to be happy Haha.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

La Parka said:


> How the turn tables.
> 
> NHL has won the Wednesday night war


On tbs yes lol


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Bravesfan3 said:


> Hopefully AEW moves to Monday or Friday then let's see them run their mouths.


They ain't moving anywhere hockey will be on TBS lol


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Major rumor right now that the NHL will be moving to TNT next season. With the NBA already on Tuesdays and Thursdays, NHL’s spot would be on Wednedsay nights taking AEW’s spot.
> 
> If that happens, it would mean that AEW, despite their good ratings aren’t bringing in enough advertising money.
> 
> Should be interesting.


Awwww sorry fake news


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

ECFuckinW said:


> I just came to say nhl will likely be on tbs not TNT but hey already done. Woody wood isnt going to be happy Haha.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

bdon said:


> Didn’t the USA Network just force NXT to Tuesday’s in favor of the NHL?


No, didnt you read that article that said wwe never considered NHL as the reason why they moved in the first place it was all cuz aew.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> View attachment 100403


That should be his avatar but with an anti aew logo on the back.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Interesting development. AEW being bumped for hockey would be the ultimate LOL. Guess people can’t deny the power of the puck then.


I guess Hockey's like..."Meh Puck them and Puck you if you are upset"


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

ECFuckinW said:


> I just came to say nhl will likely be on tbs not TNT but hey already done. Woody wood isnt going to be happy Haha.





ECFuckinW said:


> On tbs yes lol





ECFuckinW said:


> They ain't moving anywhere hockey will be on TBS lol





ECFuckinW said:


> Awwww sorry fake news





ECFuckinW said:


> No, didnt you read that article that said wwe never considered NHL as the reason why they moved in the first place it was all cuz aew.





ECFuckinW said:


> That should be his avatar but with an anti aew logo on the back.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Bravesfan3 said:


>


Awwwwww sorry ,got nothing cuz your negativity circle jerk got shutdown with facts??


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Bravesfan3 said:


>


That also works for the people thinking wrestling just needs to be "good" and it will be mainstream again HAHAHA NO.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

ECFuckinW said:


> Awwwwww sorry ,got nothing cuz your negativity circle jerk got shutdown with facts??





ECFuckinW said:


> That also works for the people thinking wrestling just needs to be "good" and it will be mainstream again HAHAHA NO.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Nevermind this I guess?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386720595082162179


Steve Simmons is the biggest joke report in the league. 

Id wait for some more sources before declaring this to be fact.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

NHL won’t be on TBS. 100% moving to TNT.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> NHL won’t be on TBS. 100% moving to TNT.


Because you just had a premonition?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> Because you just had a premonition?


Because it’s litteraly been reported by everyone except one single source that says TBS.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

ECFuckinW said:


> Awwww sorry fake news


I had no intention of joining in this thread based on the speculation out there, as nothing has been announced in terms of deals, and wherever your opinion on some of the responses, this wasn’t plucked out of thin air= fake news.

Having done a search on ‘NHL TV deal’ the first story that appeared was









NBC done with NHL as TNT joins ESPN as new TV partner


After reaching a historic seven-year deal with the Walt Disney Company and ESPN last month, the NHL’s new secondary broadcast partner is expected to be TNT, The Post’s Andrew Marchand confirm…




www.google.com





Most of the other search results follow this pattern.

If it ultimately ends up being TBS, then great for all concerned. If it still ends up being TNT (which is not yet out of the question) then it’ll be navigated to minimise any damage.

But just thought I’d assist in the notion that it’s merely ‘fake news’.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Because it’s litteraly been reported by everyone except one single source that says TBS.


Would you at least be so kind to post those exact sources?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> Would you at least be so kind to post those exact sources?











NBC done with NHL as TNT joins ESPN as new TV partner


After reaching a historic seven-year deal with the Walt Disney Company and ESPN last month, the NHL’s new secondary broadcast partner is expected to be TNT, The Post’s Andrew Marchand confirm…




www.google.ca


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> Could have unexpected benefits if NHL leads into the new AEW TNT show on Saturdays (which is the rumoured day for it).


Would hockey get as many viewers as wrestling? It probably gets more valuable viewers from a marketing perspective, but I have absolutely no clue how many it actually gets. 



ECFuckinW said:


> I just came to say nhl will likely be on tbs not TNT but hey already done. Woody wood isnt going to be happy Haha.


Haha, wut?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Wood said:


> Would hockey get as many viewers as wrestling? It probably gets more valuable viewers from a marketing perspective, but I have absolutely no clue how many it actually gets.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, wut?


Actually it's behind Dynamite in every demos or numbers


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

I haven't looked but I kind of doubt hockey would do better numbers nationally. There are certainly markets in which it would but not nationally


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Now that i think about it, shouldn't the title of the thread be changed ?


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

rbl85 said:


> Now that i think about it, shouldn't the title of the thread be changed ?


Any suggestions?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Outlaw91 said:


> Would you at least be so kind to post those exact sources?


His minimum wage contract as a "human spambot" with his Russian employers?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Londonlaw said:


> Any suggestions?


I'm just asking because the title is an affirmation when in fact nobody knows where the NHL is going to be.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> Actually it's behind Dynamite in every demos or numbers


Exactly. And watch it get more in rights fees than wrestling.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

rbl85 said:


> I'm just asking because the title is an affirmation when in fact nobody knows where the NHL is going to be.


No arguments from me on that front 😊


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Thread titles aren’t news. Everyone knows that they’re not always going to reflect the actual thread. Just click on the thread and actually read. Who cares what it’s called?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Thread titles aren’t news. Everyone knows that they’re not always going to reflect the actual thread. Just click on the thread and actually read. Who cares what it’s called?


AEW fans are so insecure.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Watch Cody trying to book himself in a match with Connor McDavid.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mr316 said:


> AEW fans are so insecure.


I wouldn’t say insecure, I’d say probably just sick of the same 2-3 posters showing up in EVERY thread shitting all over it when they don’t even watch the product.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Thread titles aren’t news. Everyone knows that they’re not always going to reflect the actual thread. Just click on the thread and actually read. Who cares what it’s called?





Mr316 said:


> AEW fans are so insecure.


I mean if you're going to make a thread based on a rumor, at least post some sort of source that actually shows where the rumor is from. I had to actually go look it up myself since this was the first I heard of it, and why I actually posted a source myself. 

No idea why that isn't a legitimate gripe.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

TNT already has a alot of NBA games/NBA playoffs, if they add NHL - that is going to really make it hard for AEW to not be pre-empted at least a few times. I'd love to see TNT put AEW on Monday nights though. Go right at Raw.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Bravesfan3 said:


> Hopefully AEW moves to Monday or Friday then let's see them run their mouths.


They would probably get hammered more than TNA did. They couldn’t even do a million viewership against NXT.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Every major sports league will be of higher value than wrestling imo. Its viewers and demo will be less but reach will be higher. Due to each of the 31 teams having a specific fanbase. It also doesn't have the lowbrow/freak genre aura that pro wrestling is synonymous with. 

Warner will just move AEW to TBS or more likely another night. Wrestling was always a weekend thing on TBS until the mid 90's so Saturday or Sunday night can't be ruled out.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> TNT already has a alot of NBA games/NBA playoffs, if they add NHL - that is going to really make it hard for AEW to not be pre-empted at least a few times. I'd love to see TNT put AEW on Monday nights though. Go right at Raw.


Except that the last reports are saying that it's TBS who's going to have the NHL


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I wouldn’t say insecure, I’d say probably just sick of the same 2-3 posters showing up in EVERY thread shitting all over it when they don’t even watch the product.


This


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

So basically no one knows where the NHL will air yet but are bickering like schoolgirls lol. From what I read it said Turner Broadcasting would be home to the NHL which includes TBS,TNT,TSN .









Report: Turner Broadcasting (TBS, TNT, etc.) Will Become the Second Home of the NHL in New TV Deal


It appears that Turner Broadcasting will be the secondary TV rights holder for the NHL, alongside ESPN.




www.bleachernation.com


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Nevermind this I guess?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386720595082162179


so - aew - the show that supposedly tnt cannot possibly be happy with - is not getting bumped in favour of the NHL?


weird bro


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Also - they can just move AEW to thursdays if they wanted - it wouldn’t matter / the fans will follow to the new night


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So what I am taking from this thread is no one actually knows anything yet?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> So what I am taking from this thread is no one actually knows anything yet?


Precisely lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> So what I am taking from this thread is no one actually knows anything yet?


We know that we know nothing


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> We know that we know nothing


Not all of us know that heh.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

I could see AEW moving to TBS.

Either way ratings will continue to drop and a higher rated show would replace it. this isn't USA network where they're desperate.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> So what I am taking from this thread is no one actually knows anything yet?


NHL and AEW are merging.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Bravesfan3 said:


> I could see AEW moving to TBS.
> 
> Either way ratings will continue to drop and a higher rated show would replace it. this isn't USA network where they're desperate.


Of course YOU could see AEW move XD

Dynamite is the best thing that TNT have for the moment.

God damn hater....


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

rbl85 said:


> Of course YOU could see AEW move XD
> 
> Dynamite is the best thing that TNT have for the moment.
> 
> God damn hater....


COULD see you little troublemaker.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

can't people just wait and see what will happen
instead of fighting over speculations


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> NHL and AEW are merging.
> View attachment 100413


So Jericho's dad going into the HoF first?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

VIP86 said:


> can't people just wait and see what will happen
> instead of fighting over speculations


The problem is not the speculations it's the fact that the same individuals are always wishing for the worst for AEW in every damn topic.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Bravesfan3 said:


> I could see AEW moving to TBS.
> 
> Either way ratings will continue to drop and a higher rated show would replace it. this isn't USA network where they're desperate.


USA Network will probably be dead by the end of the decade anyway. USA, TBS, TNT... They're all dying platforms with an ageing audience.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey dumbasses, this is all speculation. Enough fighting like children over something that hasn't happened yet. 

@Mr316 Remember to post your sources otherwise it looks like you’re talking out of your ass at best or trying to bait "insecure" aew fans at worst.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

DaSlacker said:


> USA Network will probably be dead by the end of the decade anyway. USA, TBS, TNT... They're all dying platforms with an ageing audience.


I never noticed but most of these networks have 1 or 2 shows that they depend on to keep them afloat. People forget that the reason USA threw all that money at WWE for them to return back in 05 was because they couldn't keep a show on for more than 1 season, I think Burn Notice was the only exception. TNT needs Inside The NBA & Dynamite and USA has nothing outside of the WWE.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

so a dip shit rumor that weirdos will spin as "AEW is going to get canned"

seriously this placed has too many cynical people here lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> so a dip shit rumor that weirdos will spin as "AEW is going to get canned"
> 
> seriously this placed has too many cynical people here lol


Nobody said that.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

alex0816 said:


> so a dip shit rumor that weirdos will spin as "AEW is going to get canned"
> 
> seriously this placed has too many cynical people here lol


I certainly hope aew survives for many years. If it dies then what will the extremist fans and critics who can't function without fighting over everything AEW related do with their lives?


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

TheGreatBanana said:


> They would probably get hammered more than TNA did. They couldn’t even do a million viewership against NXT.


TNA was drawing 25% of the audience WWE was, AEW is between 50-75% already. 18 months in.

Big giant difference.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

TKO Wrestling said:


> TNA was drawing 25% of the audience WWE was, AEW is between 50-75% already. 18 months in.
> 
> Big giant difference.


Raws lowest ratings were only about 400-500k above dynamites best........aew isn't that far off.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Update: AEW Might Move Nights Following TNT's NHL Deal



"The key thing is what does that mean, because the big game of the week had been a Wednesday television game, what does that mean with AEW? If it's on TBS it doesn't mean anything. If TNT wants it, that gets really tricky," Meltzer said. "The early things I have been told is that this will not affect AEW, that AEW will stay in its time slot."


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Now official. Including the playoffs. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387059593247924237


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Now official. Including the playoffs.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387059593247924237


So it's still unknown if it will even effect AEW.....

they can easily arrange the NHL games to not have to move dynamite especially since its going to be on TNT and TBS.Big games on Wednesday could be on TBS the others on TNT and HBO max.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

You should edit the title to Turner Broadcasting it's not going to be exclusively on TNT.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Mr316 said:


> Now official. Including the playoffs.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387059593247924237


Thank you for providing the update, and starting the thread initially, or it may have passed me by yesterday.

As the matches are being shown across the two networks, the pertinent details to be revealed are how they will be split and which matches are shown on TNT and TBS.

And as I’ve always thought, regardless of what happens, I’m sure AEW will be taken care of, especially as it’s done well for Turner.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Nobody said that.


"AEW being moved for NHL would be the ultimate LOL"

not saying they'll be canned i already the spinning shit

"getting moved for NHL means tnt isn't happy, they will cancell the show"

already know how you think bro. it's weird


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The execs at Turner are so fucking stupid. Nobody gives a shit about hockey in the States.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

No surprise here. Real Sports are sought after by advertisers even if AEW triple their ratings which is likely. 

They will still get moved across for legitimate sports. No station is gonna prioritise a show where you have women having bloodbath matches for no apparent reason.

There is a reason Vince has sanitised his product and tried to make it more attractive to advertisers.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

bdon said:


> The execs at Turner are so fucking stupid. Nobody gives a shit about hockey in the States.


Well, the first game of the season did nearly a million viewers. Unlike wrestling, each game will consist of many specific fans. Penguins fans will watch Penguins games, Lighting fans will watch Lightning games etc. AEW Dynamite or WWE Raw will be the same people each week. 

It's fills a lot of hours, it's easier to sell to advertisers too because the fanbase is perceived to be more diverse and more upmarket. You also get the gambling and fantasy league thing with real sports.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> The execs at Turner are so fucking stupid. Nobody gives a shit about hockey in the States.


Advertising is probably better despite wrestling getting better numbers. I know 2 deals ago Nascar got a bigger deal than WWE for that very reason.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Dark Emperor said:


> No surprise here. Real Sports are sought after by advertisers even if AEW triple their ratings which is likely.
> 
> They will still get moved across for legitimate sports. No station is gonna prioritise a show where you have women having bloodbath matches for no apparent reason.
> 
> There is a reason Vince has sanitised his product and tried to make it more attractive to advertisers.


Wwe would get bounced by a real sport too lol wasnt it the argument of some on here that the NHL is why nxt moved nights??.....hmmm funny.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

bdon said:


> The execs at Turner are so fucking stupid. Nobody gives a shit about hockey in the States.


ESPN just paid them 400 million dollars per year for a 7 year deal.
Turner paid them 225 million per year dollars for a 7 year deal.

Both companies outbid NBC.

If nobody cares about hockey in the US, why are Disney, Warner Brothers, and NBC-Comcast engaging in multi-billion dollar bidding wars for short term broadcast rights?

Could it be that you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about, and that live sports are the most valuable properties in all of television?


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Wwe would get bounced by a real sport too lol wasnt it the argument of some on here that the NHL is why nxt moved nights??.....hmmm funny.


Yes they will especially if it's NFL or NBA. Real sports is just more valuable if its the major one. UFC maybe not as Fox replaced UFC Fight Nights with Smackdown.

It just makes me laugh Meltzers and other fanboys obsess about AEW's 'great' demo when it is clearly not that meaninful as they will get bounced without a 2nd thought for the number 4/5 sports in the country even with smaller ratings.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

famicommander said:


> ESPN just paid them 400 million dollars per year for a 7 year deal.
> Turner paid them 225 million per year dollars for a 7 year deal.
> 
> Both companies outbid NBC.
> ...


That's just sad to read. AEW is only worth $45m per annum to them and people think they are more valuable and won't get bounced to a less favourable night without a second thought.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm pretty whatever on AEW, but I honestly don't understand how anybody can be happy about someone else's misfortune unless your own life is a miserable shitfest


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Braylyt said:


> I'm pretty whatever on AEW, but I honestly don't understand how anybody can be happy about someone else's misfortune unless your own life is a miserable shitfest


Fun fact, schadenfreude is strongly correlated with Dark Triad personality traits. So yeah, they usually are sociopathic cunts with terrible lives.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Dark Emperor said:


> That's just sad to read. AEW is only worth $45m per annum to them and people think they are more valuable and won't get bounced to a less favourable night without a second thought.


Why are you assuming the games are going to air on TNT on that same night when there hasn't been anything anywhere that has said that yet?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

AEW getting bounced fr fr

This was going to happen when the previous director stepped down. The new director of TNT is not a fan of wrestling. We have known this for a few months now.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> AEW getting bounced fr fr
> 
> This was going to happen when the previous director stepped down. The new director of TNT is not a fan of wrestling. We have known this for a few months now.


Or they won't lol

Remember NHL will be on both TNT and TBS so it just comes down to what their plans are.......on otherwords we still don't know anything yet.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Or they won't lol
> 
> Remember NHL will be on both TNT and TBS so it just comes down to what their plans are.......on otherwords we still don't know anything yet.


True. 
If there is a way to satisfy both companies, it will be a win win for both promotions, as well as TNT themselves.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

TBS and TNT reach pretty much the exact same amount of homes. So it doesn't really matter what channel Turner puts the NHL game on. The smart thing is to keep Dynamite on TNT and just bump all Wednesday night games to TBS. That way they get the same AEW viewers and the NHL viewership. The Stanley Cup playoffs is the only time it could get tougher since the NHL would likely dictate dates/times based on travel. That could mean Dynamite has to move to another night 1-2 a year, but not much more than that.

Turner is getting 75 games per regular season. The NHL season goes for roughly 26 weeks. So Turner will have around 3 games per week spread between TNT, TBS, HBO Max and possibly BR Live.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Or they won't lol
> 
> Remember NHL will be on both TNT and TBS so it just comes down to what their plans are.......on otherwords we still don't know anything yet.


Use common sense man, they are paying $225m per annum for it. TNT is their flagship cable channel. They are not gonna put it on a sister channel in favour of leaving AEW on Wednesdays who they only pay $45m dollar for.

Its just a matter of confirmation which nights the games they bought will be aired on. That will take priority and any other shows will get moved around in favour of NHL deal.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Dark Emperor said:


> Use common sense man, they are paying $225m per annum for it. TNT is their flagship cable channel. They are not gonna put it on a sister channel in favour of leaving AEW on Wednesdays who they only pay $45m dollar for.
> 
> Its just a matter of confirmation which nights the games they bought will be aired on. That will take priority and any other shows will get moved around in favour of NHL deal.


See the above post buddy.....


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

sorry to burst the hardcore fans bubble
but TNT did move Dynamite to different nights before because of sports

3 AEW Dynamite Episodes Moved Due To NBA Scheduling Conflicts

AEW is not as valuable as real sports for TNT.
now the real question is
to what extent the NHL will affect Dynamite


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> sorry to burst the hardcore fans bubble
> but TNT did move Dynamite to different nights before because of sports
> 
> 3 AEW Dynamite Episodes Moved Due To NBA Scheduling Conflicts
> ...


That's not news to anyone including AEW who knew these conflicts would happen those games were playoffs so not just any regular season game will bump AEW.

ONCE AGAIN no one knows if AEW will be affected at all until Turner Broadcasting figured out the plan, but like already stated there isn't a huge benefit to putting it on TNT over TBS as the amount of homes available are nearly the same. Also while the NBA has had a history of being on TNT, the NHL is pretty much new and can be put on TBS with no backlash and not mess with AEWs ratings or scheduling. It would seem the easiest route is to keep AEW where it is......but again everything is entirely speculation until an official announcement.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> That's not news to anyone including AEW who knew these conflicts would happen those games were playoffs so not just any regular season game will bump AEW.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN no one knows if AEW will be affected at all until Turner Broadcasting figured out the plan, but like already stated there isn't a huge benefit to putting it on TNT over TBS as the amount of homes available are nearly the same. Also while the NBA has had a history of being on TNT, the NHL is pretty much new and can be put on TBS with no backlash and not mess with AEWs ratings or scheduling. It would seem the easiest route is to keep AEW where it is......but again everything is entirely speculation until an official announcement.


that's why i said
"now the real question is
to what extent the NHL will affect Dynamite"

nobody knows if it will affect AEW or not.

but what we know is that TNT will not hesitate to move AEW because of sports.
it's already happened before


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TKO Wrestling said:


> TNA was drawing 25% of the audience WWE was, AEW is between 50-75% already. 18 months in.
> 
> Big giant difference.


That’s from a way, way smaller pool of fans. I’d rather have 2 million fans from that pool than 750k any day. 



alex0816 said:


> "AEW being moved for NHL would be the ultimate LOL"
> 
> not saying they'll be canned i already the spinning shit
> 
> ...


Yeah, it would be ironic. NXT gets moved to free up Wednesdays and TNT ends up being the guys who gets the hockey.

Um, I didn’t say any of that. Try workung



bdon said:


> The execs at Turner are so fucking stupid. Nobody gives a shit about hockey in the States.


Hockey may not be as popular, but it is more caluable



taker_2004 said:


> Fun fact, schadenfreude is strongly correlated with Dark Triad personality traits. So yeah, they usually are sociopathic cunts with terrible lives.


I don’t know what this post is supposed to mean, and I won’t risk the cringe to ask. 



Prized Fighter said:


> TBS and TNT reach pretty much the exact same amount of homes. So it doesn't really matter what channel Turner puts the NHL game on. The smart thing is to keep Dynamite on TNT and just bump all Wednesday night games to TBS. That way they get the same AEW viewers and the NHL viewership. The Stanley Cup playoffs is the only time it could get tougher since the NHL would likely dictate dates/times based on travel. That could mean Dynamite has to move to another night 1-2 a year, but not much more than that.
> 
> Turner is getting 75 games per regular season. The NHL season goes for roughly 26 weeks. So Turner will have around 3 games per week spread between TNT, TBS, HBO Max and possibly BR Live.


You’re right about them being in the same amount of homes, but it becomes a branding issue.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

The Wood said:


> I don’t know what this post is supposed to mean, and I won’t risk the cringe to ask.


That's okay, it wasn't for you to understand.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I don’t see why they couldn’t just do both at the same time.

Hockey has 2 intermissions. Could they not just have matches then?


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

The Wood said:


> That’s from a way, way smaller pool of fans. I’d rather have 2 million fans from that pool than 750k any day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize its guaranteed games will be on TBS right??? They are putting games on both TNT and TBS it's just figuring out which networks get the big games that were generally on wednesdays, and if the big games will stay on wednesdays since this is an entirely new network.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer said on his radio show that AEW will be staying at 8pm on Wednesdays and NHL will 'probably' be on TBS. He's probably heard that from Tony Khan.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer said on his radio show that AEW will be staying at 8pm on Wednesdays and NHL will 'probably' be on TBS. He's probably heard that from Tony Khan.


If this is true, it should change the opinion of many. It suggests that pro-wrestling is a very lucrative market and that the key demo is very important to advertisers.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer said on his radio show that AEW will be staying at 8pm on Wednesdays and NHL will 'probably' be on TBS. He's probably heard that from Tony Khan.


Meltzer doesn't know, he's speculating like everybody
not even Tony Khan knows what will happen.
TV executives at TNT are the only people on earth who know what exactly will happen

that's why there's really no point in fighting over this
until TNT publishes some kind of a road map for this


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

famicommander said:


> ESPN just paid them 400 million dollars per year for a 7 year deal.
> Turner paid them 225 million per year dollars for a 7 year deal.
> 
> Both companies outbid NBC.
> ...


Or maybe you should look up the history for NHL on television in the USA. It’s riddled with failed deals.


----------



## asssvvvvxc (Jul 13, 2010)

TNT will do the 2nd game of the NHL doubleheader on Wednesdays using Dynamite as their lead in to prop up their NHL numbers


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

bdon said:


> Or maybe you should look up the history for NHL on television in the USA. It’s riddled with failed deals.


The NHL is widely popular and the fact that they have multiple bidders every single time the rights to their TV deals expire just makes this statement look stupid.

Their last deal was 200 million per year for the primary broadcaster. They just got twice that for their primary and 112.5% of that for their secondary partner.

That means the value of their TV rights in the US has more than tripled since they signed with NBC the last time.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

famicommander said:


> The NHL is widely popular and the fact that they have multiple bidders every single time the rights to their TV deals expire just makes this statement look stupid.
> 
> Their last deal was 200 million per year for the primary broadcaster. They just got twice that for their primary and 112.5% of that for their secondary partner.
> 
> That means the value of their TV rights in the US has more than tripled since they signed with NBC the last time.


And yet they were off tv multiple times throughout the 00s. 🤷


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387059234161012740

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387077382847270916
So from everything I've seen nothing is set in stone and we'll just have to see what happens. My guess is AEW will be fine save for a few times a year where they'll be preempted.

With them getting the rights to 72 regular season games a year, I would assume that means 2 days a week. Tuesday and Thursday are NBA nights on TNT, nothing is changing that. And with my assumption that AEW will stay where it's at, if Wednesday is getting one of those slots I would assume it would be on TBS.

If AEW had to move I imagine Friday would be the only spot. With Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and the Thursdays out of the picture, and Monday being the home to NFL games in the Fall, it seems Friday would have to be the day which really wouldn't be good for anyone.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

bdon said:


> And yet they were off tv multiple times throughout the 00s. 🤷


That's not true. they were on ESPN until 2004 and have been with NBC from 2005-present. The only time they have been off TV is when the sport had labor stoppages, which have also happened in the NFL, NBA, and MLB.

And, in case you hadn't noticed, it's 2021 and three of the four biggest media giants in the world just engaged in a multibillion dollar bidding war for their TV rights. Warner Bros, Comcast, and Disney all seemed to think the NHL was worth billions.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ABC/ESPN paid $600m in ‘98, and they cut that offer in half by ‘03, admitting they had overpriced it. NBC would later get them and share revenue from advertising, which everyone in here has used as a rallying cry against AEW’s deal with TNT. ESPN would later opt out of a deal they had leaving NHL off TV altogether, which I was worried would lead to the league going the way of the dinosaurs. NBC put had them on NBA Sports Network (lolz) and Versus (double lolz) would air some games.

The history is rife with failures for NHL on major broadcasting networks. As a kid, you could flip through the channels and find a hockey game any time. Do they have anything close to that now?

ESPN paid $600m for them in ‘98 and regretted it. To pretend these companies are incapable of making terrible decisions ignores history.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Assuming nothing changes with AEW in terms of their air dates, this could actually be a win for them. Turner has deals with the NBA, MLB, NCAA basketball, ONE MMA and now the NHL. That is a lot of potential sports markets that could see advertisements/commercials for AEW.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

famicommander said:


> The NHL is widely popular and the fact that they have multiple bidders every single time the rights to their TV deals expire just makes this statement look stupid.
> 
> Their last deal was 200 million per year for the primary broadcaster. They just got twice that for their primary and 112.5% of that for their secondary partner.
> 
> That means the value of their TV rights in the US has more than tripled since they signed with NBC the last time.


The NHL is popular in popular hockey markets... obviously across Canada and in the US, it's the North East and Upper Mid West. The only other times it's been popular in the other states (where it's always warm and the lack of care for a "winter" sport), is when their home-team is in the playoffs, do they gain any type of traction, bringing in new fan-support.

Hockey is a distant fourth to the other 3 major league sports in North America (for those outside North America, they are NFL, NBA, MLB and NHL), but it's value is in being a live broadcast. People who watch it, will watch it live. That's the hook for every live TV show that airs. Live TV does bring an audience with it. A hockey fan, or any sports fan for that matter, is not going to DVR a game tonight to watch it a day or two later.

I'm not trying to be a hater, or saying this to prove you're wrong, but this is the most logical "overview" of the popularity and support that hockey receives in most US states. Being on TNT, TBS or any other WarnerMedia outlet, will not amount to anything more than it already is today.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

5 years times you will see things like nhl and other sports and AEW all be on HBO max and that is huge for everyone.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

If anything this should force aew to up their game. If hockey is as popular as you guys say, that's a ton of casuals to attract. Don't be like wwe and just churn out below average shows just cause your up against hockey like the wwe do during football season. You don't have 30 years of established brand dominance to Coast on.

Just don't use it as an opportunity to resurrect the goon gimmick


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Dark Emperor said:


> That's just sad to read. AEW is only worth $45m per annum to them and people think they are more valuable and won't get bounced to a less favourable night without a second thought.


Funny thing is, the NHL has never been lower with or without pandemic as far as interest. But since nothing does great ratings anymore on television, live sport has become very sough-after.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> ABC/ESPN paid $600m in ‘98, and they cut that offer in half by ‘03, admitting they had overpriced it. NBC would later get them and share revenue from advertising, which everyone in here has used as a rallying cry against AEW’s deal with TNT. ESPN would later opt out of a deal they had leaving NHL off TV altogether, which I was worried would lead to the league going the way of the dinosaurs. NBC put had them on NBA Sports Network (lolz) and Versus (double lolz) would air some games.
> 
> The history is rife with failures for NHL on major broadcasting networks. As a kid, you could flip through the channels and find a hockey game any time. Do they have anything close to that now?
> 
> ESPN paid $600m for them in ‘98 and regretted it. To pretend these companies are incapable of making terrible decisions ignores history.


There’s a big difference between $600 million in 1998 and $300 million in 2021.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> There’s a big difference between $600 million in 1998 and $300 million in 2021.


The point remains, man. Hockey is not hoops. Hockey is not football. Hockey has always been on shaky ground in the US television market. To say otherwise is just an outright lie or ignorance of the history of American television.

As was said previously, it is a far fucking distant 4th, but I shouldn’t be surprised, many that aren’t Americans were also fucking arguing me how the XFL would do well this time around. If you don’t live here, you don’t get it.

This is a huge gamble on TNT’s part.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

TK on possibly moving nights...

_.we have a contract with over two and a half years left for Wednesday nights in this slot. If there was ever an opportunity to move or a deal to be had, I would consider it. If we did something, it would have to be a really good deal for AEW and make sense for us. As it stands right now, that is the spot we're in. If we move, I would certainly consider a deal if there was something in it for AEW."_


Perhaps the deal they have is specifically for Wednesday's and like most said the only way they are getting moved would be for a few playoff games ,but a permanent night shift would require a restructure of the deal.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bdon said:


> The point remains, man. Hockey is not hoops. Hockey is not football. Hockey has always been on shaky ground in the US television market. To say otherwise is just an outright lie or ignorance of the history of American television.
> 
> As was said previously, it is a far fucking distant 4th, but I shouldn’t be surprised, many that aren’t Americans were also fucking arguing me how the XFL would do well this time around. If you don’t live here, you don’t get it.
> 
> This is a huge gamble on TNT’s part.


A distant 4th is still more valuable to networks than professional wrestling (especially any company that isn't WWE)

TNT could have multiple shows dedicated to talking about hockey and it would draw a hell of a lot more than a show talking about wrestling.

Outside of NBA, TNT doesn't have a whole lot of content. NHL will provide them with plenty.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

AEW's Tony Khan Addresses How TNT's NHL Deal Could Affect AEW Dynamite



"I know Wednesday night is our slot and our home," Khan said (_h/t Fightful_). "I'm thrilled with our partnership with TNT. It's the lifeblood of our company and our primary revenue source. It's the way most fans get exposed to AEW and see our show. Every Wednesday that we do Dynamite, for a lot of wrestling fans, it's a really important night of the week. I want everyone rest assured that they're not going to have to worry about these kind of major....we have a contract with over two and a half years left for Wednesday nights in this slot. If there was ever an opportunity to move or a deal to be had, I would consider it. If we did something, it would have to be a really good deal for AEW and make sense for us. As it stands right now, that is the spot we're in. If we move, I would certainly consider a deal if there was something in it for AEW."


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Sounds like dynamite is locked into WEDNESDAY unless a new deal is struck. Let's hope this is the case.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Tony Khan is a liar. You can’t trust what he says.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Tony Khan is a liar. You can’t trust what he says.


Yeah I'll trust him over you any day bruh lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Khan doesn’t sound too convincing in my opinion.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Even if they are forced to move it won't be the end of the world as some haters are saying.

Can't see them going against NXT again. So Thursdays seem an option.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hockey may be more niche in the than


La Parka said:


> A distant 4th is still more valuable to networks than professional wrestling (especially any company that isn't WWE)
> 
> TNT could have multiple shows dedicated to talking about hockey and it would draw a hell of a lot more than a show talking about wrestling.
> 
> Outside of NBA, TNT doesn't have a whole lot of content. NHL will provide them with plenty.


And just like the XFL, the hockey will be off TNT in no time. “Live sports” content is not always the answer.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Lol looking back at all the replies from the AEW acolytes.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

La Parka said:


> A distant 4th is still more valuable to networks than professional wrestling (especially any company that isn't WWE)
> 
> TNT could have multiple shows dedicated to talking about hockey and it would draw a hell of a lot more than a show talking about wrestling.
> 
> Outside of NBA, TNT doesn't have a whole lot of content. NHL will provide them with plenty.


Here's a ratings breakdown from the past 2 weeks games aired on NBCSN (not including Sat. or Sun. games):


April 27, 148,000 viewers, .04 in demo and 126th overall
April 26, 205,000 viewers, .06 in demo and 102nd overall
April 21, 340,000 viewers, .10 in demo and 66th overall
April 21, 229,000 viewers, .10 in demo and 68th overall
April 19, 237,000 viewers, .08 in demo and 106th overall
April 14, 230,000 viewers, .08 in demo and 82nd overall
April 14, 212,000 viewers, .07 in demo and 96th overall

Now, if you see something favorable, or a justification on why TNT would move AEW for NHL, then you are completely blind and/or a little perturbed of AEW ratings/demo/viewers "beating" NHL ratings/demo/viewers, than you may have a point... otherwise sit down, you've just been home-schooled.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Hockey may be more niche in the than
> 
> And just like the XFL, the hockey will be off TNT in no time. “Live sports” content is not always the answer.


Tbf the pandemic in it's first resurrection year gave the tombstone to the XFL. But all parties involved will be fine. AEW will be around as it's ratings over the last year isn't something you cancel over if you're TNT. Unless you just get folk that really hate wrestling in charge. 45 million a year for 108 hours of content is steal considering what networks spend on producing original content.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Garty said:


> Here's a ratings breakdown from the past 2 weeks games aired on NBCSN (not including Sat. or Sun. games):
> 
> 
> April 27, 148,000 viewers, .04 in demo and 126th overall
> ...


Not that they should bump Dynamite because fuck hockey. But the simple fact that Hockey being on TNT vs NBC Sports Network makes this comparison you're trying to make silly


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

They will use AEW yet again, this time as the lead in for NHL Wednesday Nights 2nd game of the doubleheader, first on ESPN.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> That would suck if they get bumped for trash hockey, smh. But maybe they'll be moved to HBO max, worse case scenario


hockey Is not trash
only trash AEW and wwe


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Garty said:


> Here's a ratings breakdown from the past 2 weeks games aired on NBCSN (not including Sat. or Sun. games):
> 
> 
> April 27, 148,000 viewers, .04 in demo and 126th overall
> ...


 if you take a deeper look into these games, you’ll see why they weren’t getting a ton of viewers.

April 27:
Islanders and Caps. Both teams have clinched a playoff spot long ago, making this game less appealing to the average fan.

April 26: Hurricanes and Stars. Two markets that most people don’t care all that much about.

April 21:
Blackhawks and Predators. This is a pretty good number featuring a big fan base with a bad team and a small fan base with an average team.

Sharks and Vegas. Vegas had clinched a playoff spot before the season started and the sharks are painfully bad. This also started at 10 and ended at about 12:30Am for those on the east coast.

April 19th:
Stars and Red Wings. Red Wings are the worst they’ve been in years and stars are a fairly small fan base missing a handful of star players. It’s not a mystery as to why this didn’t draw huge numbers.

April 14:
Blues and Avs
Decent matchup but these teams would go on to play another 3 times in the span of the next two weeks. Of course they’re not going to draw well every single time.

Kings and Vegas.
Kings are trash and Vegas clinched ages ago

Most of these poor numbers can be chalked up to the way the season was laid out. Due to the pandemic teams would play each other like 8 teams a year, which although is appealing to the hardcores Is not always going to appeal to everyone. Also you’re viewing games durning the dog days of the season when teams are either in or completely out of it. For the markets like Carolina, Dallas and Nashville those are very much a work in progress. They’re not huge draws right now but they certainly have a chance of being that one day.

Even the dog days of the NHL are more valuable to networks because they can consistently have games throughout the week. AEW has one show and no one gives a single fuck about their other shows.

AEW dark this week has 200k viewers
AEW dark elevation had 251k viewers

NHLs YouTube channel posted a game from 5 years ago and got those viewers and it wasn’t even a game that went down as a classic










bdon said:


> Hockey may be more niche in the than
> 
> And just like the XFL, the hockey will be off TNT in no time. “Live sports” content is not always the answer.


XFL had about the same ratings as AEW has, so I’m not sure how quickly you should be putting down that league.

Im willing to bet AEW is off TNT a hell of a lot sooner than NHL will be off TNT.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Also, NHL (and all other major sports leagues for that matter) are the product in itself; for comparison sake, this would be like AEW having to split each segment and match on Dynamite up onto multiple different networks, often airing at the same point in time.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Even if the NHL doesn’t do as well number-wise as AEW, I’m willing to bet advertisers value hockey fans more than wrestling fans.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Even if the NHL doesn’t do as well number-wise as AEW, I’m willing to bet advertisers value hockey fans more than wrestling fans.


where did you get this silly idea ?
is it the fact that TNT paid for the NHL 5 times as much as they paid for AEW ??
yep, exactly 5 times as much 😄 
45 million for AEW
225 million for NHL
and yet people say Dynamite is more valuable with a straight face 🤣


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

La Parka said:


> if you take a deeper look into these games, you’ll see why they weren’t getting a ton of viewers.
> 
> April 27:
> Islanders and Caps. Both teams have clinched a playoff spot long ago, making this game less appealing to the average fan.
> ...


 WTF?! A bet as to whom will leave TNT first?! You may be right if AEW leaves TNT for a more lucrative TV deal on another network in 2024/2025, while at the same time, the NHL could be leaving TNT in 2028/2029. Does the way I worded it, fit your narrative any better now? AEW will not be cancelled by TNT and neither will NHL. When their individual TV contracts are each up for renewal, that's when either program "could be cancelled".

Your NHL fandom is crazily biased... okay, maybe not biased, but sure as hell a one-sided viewpoint. You made my original point even more clear, when you commented about the games I had listed being small market, non-contention, or meaningless regular season ending games because of the upcoming playoffs. You sound like one of "us AEW fanboys", with all the excuses as to why every game was a ratings disaster. The market for NHL in the US, is much, much lower than the market for NHL in Canada. Didn't Rogers pay NHL something like $6 Billion for Canadian TV rights a few years ago? Even current Canadian TV ratings are down from previous years. There is absolutely no comparison in terms of market value between the two countries. So again, I will reiterate, that being on TNT/TBS will not improve ratings, any more or any less, than they are today. Call me when NHL is rated higher than AEW.

@The Wood and @VIP86 If you were only a bean-counter and all you did was constantly read-over and compare TV analytics of ratings, trends, audiences, etc. to your own TV product and say, "hmm, AEW is doing extremely well in all categories, while NHL is hardly a blip on the radar", do you honestly believe that "it's more valuable" is true? While NHL may be "worth more" than AEW in terms of money spent acquiring the TV product, they will also be "worth more" in terms of money taken in through advertisers because it's a higher priced (acquired) program... not because it's a lower priced (acquired) program like AEW. TV advertisers can throw all the money they want at a particular higher priced program, but unless that investment turns a profit with the key-demographics and average overall viewers, it's just money that's _not_ being well spent. You two are really living in your own fantasy-world, if you think NHL's ratings are somehow better than AEW's ratings are right now. As I said to La Parka, call me when NHL ratings are higher than AEW ratings.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Garty said:


> @The Wood and @VIP86 If you were only a bean-counter and all you did was constantly read-over and compare TV analytics of ratings, trends, audiences, etc. to your own TV product and say, "hmm, AEW is doing extremely well in all categories, while NHL is hardly a blip on the radar", do you honestly believe that "it's more valuable" is true? While NHL may be "worth more" than AEW in terms of money spent acquiring the TV product, they will also be "worth more" in terms of money taken in through advertisers because it's a higher priced (acquired) program... not because it's a lower priced (acquired) program like AEW. TV advertisers can throw all the money they want at a particular higher priced program, but unless that investment turns a profit with the key-demographics and average overall viewers, it's just money that's _not_ being well spent. You two are really living in your own fantasy-world, if you think NHL's ratings are somehow better than AEW's ratings are right now. As I said to La Parka, call me when NHL ratings are higher than AEW ratings.


The ratings aren't better than AEW, but for whatever reason advertisers will sometimes find things more desirable for their brand. Think about when WWE was a ratings juggernaut, but regulated to Stacker 2 fat burner commercials and collect call services. Dynamite shouldn't be moved. But if TNT thinks they can get more money companies have fucked over properties before. But all this a year away anything could happen between now and then.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Garty said:


> @The Wood and @VIP86 If you were only a bean-counter and all you did was constantly read-over and compare TV analytics of ratings, trends, audiences, etc. to your own TV product and say, "hmm, AEW is doing extremely well in all categories, while NHL is hardly a blip on the radar", do you honestly believe that "it's more valuable" is true? While NHL may be "worth more" than AEW in terms of money spent acquiring the TV product, they will also be "worth more" in terms of money taken in through advertisers because it's a higher priced (acquired) program... not because it's a lower priced (acquired) program like AEW. TV advertisers can throw all the money they want at a particular higher priced program, but unless that investment turns a profit with the key-demographics and average overall viewers, it's just money that's _not_ being well spent. You two are really living in your own fantasy-world, if you think NHL's ratings are somehow better than AEW's ratings are right now. As I said to La Parka, call me when NHL ratings are higher than AEW ratings.


as usual Hardcore fans bury their own argument in their attempt to defend AEW

i have one question first
where in my post exactly did you see me mention the ratings ?

TV networks pay for a product as much as they see valuable
based on analytics that show what profits can they make from this product
in this case TNT finds the NHL 5 times as valuable as AEW (225 million vs 45 million)

and the laughable fact is
the NHL is worth 5 times as much as AEW even with less than half the people watching
that tells you how much exactly TNT values AEW fan base

there are more people driving Toyotas in the world than Ferraris
but it doesn't magically make a Toyota more valuable than a Ferrari

please take off your AEW colored glasses when you attempt to argue numbers and facts


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The NHL appeals to a more desirable customer. That’s just the reality. You can not like it, but that’s the corporate world perception. Ratings are not a power level.

It was also a good point that hockey may not have the same viewers every week. I think that’s the case with a lot of sports. Not all people watch every week. Sometimes it is just when there is a team they care about playing. You’ll find this with sports attendance.

A hockey game might only be watched by 200k viewers, but they may not be the same 200k viewers as the next one. Or the one after that. Or the one after that. Whereas wrestling has the problem of being a nationalised and gentrified thematic show. Its weekly viewers are more likely to be its weekly viewers.

So even if the perception of AEW fans being mostly white, out of shape, single dudes in their 40’s isn’t true, it isn’t necessarily a waste to advertise your beer or whatever across ten shows with more unique viewers who then go out and buy that beer.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

The Wood said:


> The NHL appeals to a more desirable customer. That’s just the reality.


The other thing is, aside from the NFL (because they regularly draw massive viewership), most companies are happy to pay for the content just for the playoff season alone. Think of how much they pay for single-night events like the various award shows (which admittedly have an even more desirable demographic). Sports playoffs and finals even outside of the SuperBowl are regularly the most viewed telecasts every year.


----------

